# What was the reason Flight evolved in animals?



## Creator (Mar 22, 2007)

What was the reason Flight evolved in animals?

I am writing a series called Air-Born


----------



## j d worthington (Mar 22, 2007)

Well.....

The Origins of Flight

The Evolution of Flight


----------



## gigantes (Mar 22, 2007)

nice links!

in any case, flight seems to have been inevitable.  if air is heavy enough to be acted upon then the mechanism of evolution will produce some life form that will use air to its advantage sooner or later, even if the process only starts with gliding or coasting.


----------

